# Another wreck, maybe



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Seen this coming in Pensacola pass this AM?. Zoom in to see the Tug towing a big ship. Nothing sticking up off ship except in the stern. Tug was making 3 knots at best chain towing. Anyone have any information on it please post. Would make a nice shallow water wreck.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Zoomed in picture


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

That isn't going to be a wreck. It is my new center console that I ordered. They were towing it to have outboards put on it. I'm going to put 12 Yamaha 425s on it.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Finally the floating wreck was found!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Yep ................. It's the Mass.
They are having to tow the damn thing out and put it back in it's place.




Actually it's probably going to a ship salvage somewhere. If it were being sunk around here we would have heard about it before now.
To be cut up for scrap steel.


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Lmao!!! Floater Mass found indeed


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Its a loaded ocean going “2 piece” unit, ocean barge being pulled on a tow line. The boat fits into a notch on the stern of the barge. The structure you see on the aft end of vessel houses diesel powered vertical deep well pumps.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> Its a loaded ocean going “2 piece” unit, ocean barge being pulled on a tow line. The boat fits into a notch on the stern of the barge. The structure you see on the aft end of vessel houses diesel powered vertical deep well pumps.


Agree


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> Its a loaded ocean going “2 piece” unit, ocean barge being pulled on a tow line. The boat fits into a notch on the stern of the barge. The structure you see on the aft end of vessel houses diesel powered vertical deep well pumps.


Makes sense to me. Thanks.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

delta dooler said:


> Its a loaded ocean going “2 piece” unit, ocean barge being pulled on a tow line. The boat fits into a notch on the stern of the barge. The structure you see on the aft end of vessel houses diesel powered vertical deep well pumps.


Wait, what heck did you say. Dumb it down for me

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

